# (Maar) <naam> toch!



## Syzygy

Hallo, iedereen.

Ik hoor/lees af en toe de uitroep "_Dirk toch!_" of "_Maar Dirk toch!_".

Zou je dat als "Gee, Dirk!" naar het Engels kunnen vertalen of wordt het toch ietsje anders gebruikt?

Bedankt!


----------



## Lopes

Misschien zoiets als 'Oh dear, Dirk'. Dirk heeft dan iets gezegd of gedaan wat je niet van hem had verwacht en waarin je teleurgesteld bent.

Trouwens, je kan ook zeggen 'och Dirk toch', dan heeft het een troostende betekenis als Dirk erg verdrietig is.


----------



## Joannes

Een uiting van medelijden zou ik zeggen, soms teleurstellend voor de spreker. Kan troostend zijn, maar ook soms gewoon denigrerend als iemand een domme vraag stelt of naïeve opmerking maakt.


----------



## Lopes

Toch niet altijd van medelijden denk ik, soms ook gewoon van (negatieve) verrassing of verontwaardiging.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt, allemaal. Het lijkt me nu een beetje op "Jeetje, Dirk." (verrassing, teleurstelling)


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Toch niet altijd van medelijden denk ik, soms ook gewoon van (negatieve) verrassing of verontwaardiging.



Ja, je hebt gelijk, het kan niet altijd worden teruggebracht tot medelijden. Misschien wel onder het zien van 'zwakte' in iemand. Enfin, doet er ook niet echt toe..


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Ja, je hebt gelijk, het kan niet altijd worden teruggebracht tot medelijden. Misschien wel onder het zien van 'zwakte' in iemand. Enfin, doet er ook niet echt toe..



Even mierenneuken


----------



## Ktke

Hangt echt af van de intonatie vind ik, kan troostend zijn, maar ook uiting van verontwaardiging...


----------

